# Doxa getting a facelift in more ways than just a new website?



## Kattywampus (Mar 4, 2018)

Is there any truth to the rumor Doxa may revamp the look of their watches? Going more modern and stopping the retro-designs?


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

that would be horrible. Just a terrible, terrible mistake. The whole point of Doxa is that it gives you the ability to wear a 'new' vintage dive watch.


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

The clearest indication we’ve had of the future direction is the SUB 200 released at Baselworld 2019. Rick M has said on this forum it is the first watch from the new era.

The SUB 200 is vintage inspired and an attractive package at 990 Euros for the limited 130 years edition. It is more conventional in design, less polarising, less Marmite (as us Brits might say). Cheaper to buy and cheaper to mass produce.

In short, it’s less of a Doxa enthusiasts watch, not targeted at us on the forum but the mass-market. For us die-hard Doxa fans we might have to get our kicks by trading vintage and discussing the good old days...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh no, that is such bad news


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

That 200m diver is from Basel, April 2019. It is a re-issue of a vintage Doxa diver. I have said it before on the gold T-graph, why go through the trouble of designing a series of 13 watches? I think we will see another T-graph in steel soon enough. 

This is just my speculation, but I could see Doxa offering a permanent 300T or some such designation instead of a limited run. I think it would be foolish to stop making the Sub series completely as it is such a hit for the dive market.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Stev0 said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190805/227258ecc853dd38443c110f1a4672c0.jpg[/IMG
> 
> How very boring!!
> 
> Lost all the uniqueness that attracts Doxa buyers to the brand!! That's gonna end badly.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Leave the watches alone.....give customer service a facelift


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Really bad move, the only reason im interested in Doxa is because i love their retro cushion case divers, take those away the interest and admiration is gone.
If true its bad news.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

briang583 said:


> Oh no, that is such bad news


It's not news, it's an unsubstantiated rumor started in this thread. Please treat it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Kattywampus (Mar 4, 2018)

Stev0 said:


> The clearest indication we've had of the future direction is the SUB 200 released at Baselworld 2019. Rick M has said on this forum it is the first watch from the new era.
> 
> The SUB 200 is vintage inspired and an attractive package at 990 Euros for the limited 130 years edition. It is more conventional in design, less polarising, less Marmite (as us Brits might say). Cheaper to buy and cheaper to mass produce.
> 
> ...


What is Marmite? A spread or topping that either you love it? or hate it? This Yank wants to know.


----------



## Kattywampus (Mar 4, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> It's not news, it's an unsubstantiated rumor started in this thread. Please treat it with a grain of salt.


Yep! Just a rumor. Not even fake-news. I was thinking of selling my Doxa, but was given the advice from a friend that I might want to hold onto it a bit longer to see how the new Doxa line-up unfolds.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kattywampus said:


> What is Marmite? A spread or topping that either you love it? or hate it? This Yank wants to know.


It's a bitter tasting spread for toast.

Always used to describe pig ugly watches that no one will buy.


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Two watches from the vintage line up I would like to see re-issued are the Army doxa and the t-graph , I think it would be refreshing to see new modern style models and direction but it’s probably very unlikely I would buy one


----------



## Kattywampus (Mar 4, 2018)

Hilarious. I'd equate that to Black Liquorice. I don't understand how people can eat that stuff. And they call it "candy" too!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:


> Two watches from the vintage line up I would like to see re-issued are the Army doxa and the t-graph , I think it would be refreshing to see new modern style models and direction but it's probably very unlikely I would buy one


Hoping for a Synchron era 300T, good and thick case with a flat as a pancake case back.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Two watches from the vintage line up I would like to see re-issued are the Army doxa and the t-graph


I second that!


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Double post...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Well they did the 300 T-graph and I have not seen a lot posted..if they do a handwound 200 T-graph.. I hope they do a Sharkie and a Pro..as well as the Searambler...I wish I'd kept my 05 in line Sharkie, really miss that one...I think one member here has a Killa 2005 and 2007 pair...like to see more of those two...
Dave 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Kattywampus said:


> Hilarious. I'd equate that to Black Liquorice. I don't understand how people can eat that stuff. And they call it "candy" too!


The only thing better than black licorice is licorice allsorts!  And cushion cases.


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

mitchjrj said:


> The only thing better than black licorice is licorice allsorts!  And cushion cases.


And Marmite..:-d


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

CMSgt Bo said:


> It's not news, it's an unsubstantiated rumor started in this thread. Please treat it with a grain of salt.


AMEN!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

These?


----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)

Dude I LOVE Marmite. Mix it with some melted butter, mix that into some spaghetti, sprinkle some parmesan on there...mmm.

Oh yea, Doxas are cool watches. I'm still trying to decide on which one I want.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> These?
> 
> View attachment 14366827


Yep Brad...it was definitely yours I was banging about...
Great trio !

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## praveenkn (Sep 20, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> These?
> 
> View attachment 14366827


Really beautiful! What a trio!


----------



## marmaladecorgi (Feb 11, 2017)

CMSgt Bo said:


> These?
> 
> View attachment 14366827


Holy Cow! Love at first sight! If they reissue those chronos...."Shut up and take my money!".


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Rokovakian said:


> Dude I LOVE Marmite. Mix it with some melted butter, mix that into some spaghetti, sprinkle some parmesan on there...mmm.
> 
> Oh yea, Doxas are cool watches. I'm still trying to decide on which one I want.


Agreed. I fell in love with vegemite in Australia. Toast with butter and a thin spread of vegemite...mmmm

Oh, and doxa's Too


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

as hotly contested as The Ashes (England Vs Australia cricket fixture)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I must say the DOXA Asia site was an eye opener. DOXA has always been one of the most iconic diver designs. That other stuff, not so much.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> I must say the DOXA Asia site was an eye opener. DOXA has always been one of the most iconic diver designs. That other stuff, not so much.


 I am not entirely sure that page is new. They have an 125 Year Anniversary watches?? Didn't they just celebrate 130 years with a 70k gold watch??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

This is fast becoming a future business school case study about how not to do a rebranding project. The only positive thus far is the great looking photo on the temporary site 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

adg31 said:


> This is fast becoming a future business school case study about how not to do a rebranding project. The only positive thus far is the great looking photo on the temporary site
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd think having a new site already designed and ready to go would be the thing to do if you are rolling out a new website. Two weeks of a "maintenance" warning doesn't sell many watches, or inspire much confidence.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

perfectlykevin said:


> I'd think having a new site already designed and ready to go would be the thing to do if you are rolling out a new website. Two weeks of a "maintenance" warning doesn't sell many watches, or inspire much confidence.


They are probably focusing on the Asian Market... USA SUB division wasn't probably paying the bills?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

ie_benitex said:


> They are probably focusing on the Asian Market... USA SUB division wasn't probably paying the bills?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have any numbers to support that one way or the other, but I've got o think with nearly 2 decades of the SUB if it weren't a money-maker by now they'd have pulled the plug on it long ago. Admittedly it is wishful thinking on my part that the classic Sub sticks around.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Isn't this the notorious summer vacation, everything shuts down time? 
If so, yet again a Doxa fail. Just say on vacation, instead of claiming maintenance needed for two weeks that should have taken 24 hours.


----------



## ippon20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Stirling Moss said:


> Isn't this the notorious summer vacation, everything shuts down time?
> If so, yet again a Doxa fail. Just say on vacation, instead of claiming maintenance needed for two weeks that should have taken 24 hours.


Not yet.


----------



## ippon20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry double post


----------



## DoxaWatchesOfficial (Aug 13, 2019)

DOXA OFFICIAL STATEMENT
Biel / Bienne, Switzerland, August 13, 2019 - On August 1, Swiss National Day, Doxa Watches headquarters in Switzerland officially regained 100% authority over the name and website doxawatches.com
doxawatches.com is now directly handled by the headquarters of Doxa Watches Switzerland, which now manages all activities.
Now with a centralized management in Switzerland, and still 100% owned by the Jenny family in its second generation, DOXA Watches has been consolidating its positions and business activities around the world since 1 August 2019 to offer the best service to its customers.
In the meantime, for transactions and sales made by third parties and/or independent companies before August 1st, 2019, and in the event of a dispute, Doxa Watches HQ Switzerland will do everything in its power to help and assist customers.
You can contact Doxa Watches by writing to: customer.assistance(at)doxawatches.com
The current Doxa Watches website is currently in transition for a few days.
Very soon, the new doxawatches.com website, completely redeveloped by Doxa Watches HQ in Switzerland, will be online – with the brand's new graphic identity and many new features.
Doxa Watches very much values its end-customers, and is working diligently to finally have a direct contact with them. 
With the launch of the new doxawatches.com website, customers will also be able to learn more about the new Doxa organization and discover the new collections of Doxa Watches for the next quarter of this year. Our dedicated team in the United States under the direct management of HQ in Switzerland will be happy to help and answer any queries.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Glad to hear some news. I hope
The SUB line will keep it’s identity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f1/doxa-press-release-2019-august-13-a-5012973-new-post.html


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Any chance of offering factory tours?


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

A bit of a hole to dig out of at this point, but here’s hoping they also streamline at least one of their models while they’re at it.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Pete26 said:


> Any chance of offering factory tours?


I checked with Andy via the Doxa "hotline" about a facilities tour before a journey to Zurich earlier this summer. No dice, no such luck. Clearly a very small operation over there, not a factory in the traditional sense.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Feels like a hot mess to this point.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Website is up again, new 300T versions (1200T Case i'd bet) 1500T Divingstar and so on


----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)

Shame that we can’t order yet. As a Doxa newbie, I’m trying to figure out all the differences between the 300T and 1200T. I see that the 1200T has a lume pip on the bezel and a helium relief valve while the 300T forgoes these features, but is there anything else that I’m missing?

Either watch will be perfect as a reward for getting scuba certified of course!


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Rokovakian said:


> Shame that we can't order yet. As a Doxa newbie, I'm trying to figure out all the differences between the 300T and 1200T. I see that the 1200T has a lume pip on the bezel and a helium relief valve while the 300T forgoes these features, but is there anything else that I'm missing?
> 
> Either watch will be perfect as a reward for getting scuba certified of course!


Get the 1200 or 1500...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Shame that the SUB 300 has now gone - I'd been looking out for a Sharkhunter just before the site went down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Looking at the new, improved website, there's a 300T model I've not seen before, with the entire spectrum of "Doxa" colors - including DS yellow and a TQ called Aquamarine (scheduled to be available in November). That one should go quickly, quite handsome with the white hands and no additional logos embellishing the dial. That Caribbean would benefit from the same treatment, imho - white hands and markers, no orange necessary.

I know, I know...Doxa doesn't look at "our" comments here...









The 300 pieces of the SUB 200 T.Graph sez available September. That'll go fast! Well, at $5k US, maybe.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

orangeface said:


> I know, I know...Doxa doesn't look at "our" comments here...


No one said they didn't look at comments here, I said don't expect them to reply as they are no longer a Sponsor.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

CMSgt Bo said:


> No one said they didn't look at comments here, I said don't expect them to reply as they are no longer a Sponsor.


Excuse me...you are correct. Who knows who looks here...


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Streichi said:


> Website is up again, new 300T versions (1200T Case i'd bet) 1500T Divingstar and so on


This new 300T should be an entirety new case, similar in dimension to the original 300T. It also shouldn't have an HRV (thankfully).


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

orangeface said:


> Looking at the new, improved website, there's a 300T model I've not seen before, with the entire spectrum of "Doxa" colors - including DS yellow and a TQ called Aquamarine (scheduled to be available in November). That one should go quickly, quite handsome with the white hands and no additional logos embellishing the dial. That Caribbean would benefit from the same treatment, imho - white hands and markers, no orange necessary.
> 
> I know, I know...Doxa doesn't look at "our" comments here...
> 
> ...












Nothing new just a rebranded 1200 without the 
helium escape valve.. same case looks to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah too bad the Caribbean is not all-white as many here have already mentioned for months now.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Everyone has their own preferences to be sure, but for me, I love that orange minute hand on the Caribbean 300T. The Searambler is looking great as well. Decisions...


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

https://doxawatches.com/collections/all

Well, heck, these look pretty good to me! Same specs, HRV, etc. Right?


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Doesn’t appear to have an HRV. No photo but nothing in the specs.

That painted Jenny fish in the crown is just trying a bit too hard to my eye.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

orangeface said:


> That painted Jenny fish in the crown is just trying a bit too hard to my eye.


I don't think anyone here on the forum asked for that :think:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Error.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

orangeface said:


> That painted Jenny fish in the crown is just trying a bit too hard to my eye.


Agreed!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

orangeface said:


> That painted Jenny fish in the crown is just trying a bit too hard to my eye.


Have to agree. The Jenny fish logo on the caseback is bad enough. Having it on the crown was even worse and now the gaudy painted version is particularly cheap and nasty looking. Lets be honest here. Jenny have nothing historically in common with Doxa. They bought the name. Let it languish until Rick picked it up and resurrected the brand. Sure they own it and manufacture the cases through their Walca division but they never were Doxa.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

orangeface said:


> That painted Jenny fish in the crown is just trying a bit too hard to my eye.


Well, I'm not going to get bent over that detail. I think the bigger miss is not aligning with the dial color or just staying neutral black so doesn't conflict...










The upside is there are releases of watches that I dig (Divingstar 300T) that don't appear to be limited. I'm sure that will twist folks up but I'm long tired of limited editions.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Also wondering if they’re bringing back integrated rubber as all colors referenced but no photos.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Doesn't appear to have an HRV. No photo but nothing in the specs.
> 
> That painted Jenny fish in the crown is just trying a bit too hard to my eye.


It's been confirmed by Doxa on Instagram that the 300T has a flat crystal, new clasp and no HRV.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Have to agree. The Jenny fish logo on the caseback is bad enough. Having it on the crown was even worse and now the gaudy painted version is particularly cheap and nasty looking. Lets be honest here. Jenny have nothing historically in common with Doxa. They bought the name. Let it languish until Rick picked it up and resurrected the brand. Sure they own it and manufacture the cases through their Walca division but they never were Doxa.


And on the description they call it the Doxa fish logo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

ie_benitex said:


> And on the description they call it the Doxa fish logo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are being somewhat economical with the truth. Look closely at the logo. There is a j in it. The dorsal fin is the dot in the j and the body of the letter sweeps down through the fish. Original Doxa was a sailing ship, then the Synchron star. The J is Jenny, not Doxa.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

the 1200T has an HRV
"the SUB 1200T is equipped with an integrated helium relief valve (HRV)."


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

mitchjrj said:


> Also wondering if they're bringing back integrated rubber as all colors referenced but no photos.


Isofrane probably.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Snulle said:


> It's been confirmed by Doxa on Instagram that the 300T has a flat crystal, new clasp and no HRV.
> 
> View attachment 14396171


So it's essentially a SUB 1000?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

View attachment 14396171
[/QUOTE]

New improved clasp.?


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

A better clasp could be a good thing! I also wondered about the colored rubber straps, and wonder if they'll be available for accessory purchase.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

My question about the rubber is will it be an original design (integrated) or will it be an isofrane or new tropic?


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

rhaykal said:


> My question about the rubber is will it be an original design (integrated) or will it be an isofrane or new tropic?


My bet is on isofrane or tropical. If anything these guys are cutting costs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

adg31 said:


> So it's essentially a SUB 1000?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The 1000 has a domed crystal. But, yeah, no HRV.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

I don’t think so, they already designed integrated for the gold one, imagine it will be the same? Hoping for that and accessory option, at least!


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

I hope they continue to do their partnership with Project Aware - that was super cool. And something that would tempt me into a second Doxa.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

ie_benitex said:


> My bet is on isofrane or tropical. If anything these guys are cutting costs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I highly doubt it. Isofrane and Tropic are Rick's ventures, and with Rick no longer being involved with DOXA, I don't see why they would use his straps.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

I found a picture of the gold 200T-Graph that shows what I think might be the new clasp.
It does not have the small foldover lock but what looks like a pin instead... It would make
sense that this is the new clasp that has been mentioned will be on the 300T as well.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

TheWalrus said:


> I hope they continue to do their partnership with Project Aware - that was super cool. And something that would tempt me into a second Doxa.


I think thats gone.. they are releasing the turquoise color without any mention of project aware.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Snulle said:


> I found a picture of the gold 200T-Graph that shows what I think might be the new clasp.
> It does not have the small foldover lock but what looks like a pin instead... It would make
> sense that this is the new clasp that has been mentioned will be on the 300T as well.
> 
> View attachment 14398439


Looks like the same ratcheting clasp as the 5000T/6000T/1500T/800Ti/M31. If so, that's great news as that's what people have been asking for, for a long time.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

ie_benitex said:


> I think thats gone.. they are releasing the turquoise color without any mention of project aware.


Well they did it orange before they did it in Turquoise, so maybe they'll go back to that? I don't know. You're probably right. Project Aware is such a unique charity and it kind of worked with the also idiosyncratic previous iteration of Doxa. Not sure it works if they're thinking bigger than what they were. I guess we'll see.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I think a PA or other c-branding could work. Basically the same watch with a small logo on the bottom of the dial. I think Doxa will keep up the tradition despite having a regular run of the 300T etc.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ie_benitex said:


> My bet is on isofrane or tropical. If anything these guys are cutting costs.


Not a lot of cost cutting with a true ISOfrane. Nor official Tropic. But certainly likely candidates. I'm still hoping for those cool integrated versions to come back.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

mitchjrj said:


> Not a lot of cost cutting with a true ISOfrane. Nor official Tropic. But certainly likely candidates. I'm still hoping for those cool integrated versions to come back.


My understanding is that these straps and watches are all own by the same company??? Also I heard the old integrated rubber straps were a pain to change off?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

ie_benitex said:


> I think thats gone.. they are releasing the turquoise color without any mention of project aware.


The Turquoise dial was not made for the Project Aware edition but for the 1200T NUMA 50 pcs LE and then later used for a Project Aware
edition as well. As TheWalrus wrote a Project Aware edition was made on an orange dial before the Turquoise edition so there could very
well be a future Project Aware release on any colour


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ie_benitex said:


> My understanding is that these straps and watches are all own by the same company??? Also I heard the old integrated rubber straps were a pain to change off?


No, Aquadive. Or rather part of that group. I wouldn't doubt the integrated was a pain to change. Double edged sword where you want those to fit tight to the case. But looks so damn clean.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

ie_benitex said:


> My understanding is that these straps and watches are all own by the same company??? Also I heard the old integrated rubber straps were a pain to change off?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They basically were until very recently. But Doxa is now owned 100% by the Jenny family again.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

MONVMENTVM said:


> They basically were until very recently. But Doxa is now owned 100% by the Jenny family again.


DOXA has always been 100% owned by the Jennys. Synchron (Rick Marei) had the exclusive marketing and distribution rights to the Sub until July 31st, 2019. At that point, the Jennys terminated the contract and took back full control of the Sub.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

subkrawler said:


> DOXA has always been 100% owned by the Jennys. Synchron (Rick Marei) had the exclusive marketing and distribution rights to the Sub until July 31st, 2019. At that point, the Jennys terminated the contract and took back full control of the Sub.


Crystal clear. Thanks for that explanation.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

subkrawler said:


> DOXA has always been 100% owned by the Jennys. Synchron (Rick Marei) had the exclusive marketing and distribution rights to the Sub until July 31st, 2019. At that point, the Jennys terminated the contract and took back full control of the Sub.


Yeah "100% owned" was a bad choice of words.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

ie_benitex said:


> mitchjrj said:
> 
> 
> > Not a lot of cost cutting with a true ISOfrane. Nor official Tropic. But certainly likely candidates. I'm still hoping for those cool integrated versions to come back.
> ...


I found the fitted straps a pain. Once I switched to ISOfrane, I never looked back.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

orangeface said:


> Looking at the new, improved website, there's a 300T model I've not seen before, with the entire spectrum of "Doxa" colors - including DS yellow and a TQ called Aquamarine (scheduled to be available in November). That one should go quickly, quite handsome with the white hands and no additional logos embellishing the dial. That Caribbean would benefit from the same treatment, imho - white hands and markers, no orange necessary.
> 
> I know, I know...Doxa doesn't look at "our" comments here...
> 
> ...


Disagree. I love the orange hand on the Caribbean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

